# First Bath, Help Me Out



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

So, I am going to give Oliver a bath on Friday. He has had them before with his breeder, but I have never given him one, so I wondered if any of you have some words of wisdom, tricks of the trade, to make it a less daunting exercise. Thanks in advance to all.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

my breeder gave me a tear free shampoo, and I used it of Prince's head, and use the burts bee oatmeal shampoo and conditioner of his body.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Gather all your supplies before you start. I bath Leo in the kitchen sink that has a sprayer attachment as part of the faucet. This is easier than bathing him in the bathtub. If you have a laundry sink that can work as well. A spray hose makes it easier to get the pup thoroughly rinsed. Additionally I purchased 3 clear plastic bottles from Sally's Beauty Supply. They are squeeze bottles with tops. I dilute the shampoo in 2 of these bottles about 1:10 parts shampoo/water and dilute conditioner in the 3rd bottle. I use warm water to dilute the shampoo and conditioner so that It's not so cold and uncomfortable when I squirt it on Leo. Most will suggest that you put part of a cotton ball in each ear to prevent water from getting in. I have yet to figure out out how to get the cotton to stay in Leo's ear. He shakes his head and out it comes but the theory is sound. Have 2-3 towels ready for drying, I shampoo the combs I use on Leo prior to bathing him so the combs are clean. Comb him out prior to the bath. Probably not really necessary now but a good habit to get into because as his coat gets longer if you bath him with tangles you'll get mats. I do start the bath by washing Leo's face. I have the water lukewarm, a bit cooler than when I wash his body, I very carefully wet his beard add a bit of shampoo, lather gently and then rinse. I do the same wit the top of his head and the outer ear flaps. Since this is your pup's first bath you may just want to wipe his face and head with a warm wet wrung out bath cloth. For the body, legs, feet and tail, I use the sprayer to wet Leo all over, add some shampoo, lather, rinse repeat and then rinse until I feel no more shampoo and then rinse a bit longer. You don't want to leave shampoo in his coat because it will likely make him itch. The I apply the dilute conditioner, work it through his coat and rinse. If the weather is warm at this point I put on Leo's leash and run him out as the bath always makes him need to pee. Also he'll want to shake and that's better done outdoors. If it's cold I feel like I have to get him at least partially dry before I take him out to pee. Prior to beginning the bath, set up Leo's dryer, make sure I have his nail grinder ready, any leave in conditioner I will use (Argan Morroccan Oil or Warren London are my favorites at this time), his wooden pin brush. I put a towel on the grooming table as it provides a more secure surface. I turn on the Kool pup dryer right before I start his bath, and let it run while I am bathing him with the door to that room closed. The motor running helps warm the air coming from the dryer and the air temperature in the room. This way Leo isn't as cold while I am drying him. I will put the freshly washed and wet Leo on the grooming table with the towel draped over him which I secure around his neck with the grooming slip to hold the tiwel on so Leo doesn't get so cold. I take one paw out from under the towel at a time, smooth the hair back from his nails and use the grinder to shorten and round the nails. If you do this weekly your pup will tolerate it better as you only have to take off a bit each time. To begin with only gring or clip one nail, praise and treat. Handle the rest of his feet in turn and come back to this at a later time. After I do his bails I put a small amount of the leave in conditioner in my hand, rub my hands together and gently work the conditioner through Leo's coat. I then comb him through with the Buttercomb and began blowing him dry. If you use a people hair dryer be VERY careful not to burn him by keeping the dryer aimed at one spot very long. Using a grooming slip will free up your hands so you can dry and brush. If you don't have one now you may want to consider it as it really helps with the grooming. After Leo is dry, I scissor what's needed whether it's just tidying his feet or an all over haircut. After that I dry his ear out and if they are very wet I put in a bit of drying powder. The whole process with Leo in a puppy cut takes about 30 minutes. With a little pup it will go faster. The main thing right now is to get him use to a bath without frightening him or being too harsh so he decides he hates getting bathed. Just like for combing you'll want to be gentle and firm so that biting and wiggling doesn't stop the bath. If he is really frightened then just work on getting him a bit wet and toweling him off and try again tomorrow and so on.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Terrific advice pucks104, I do have the sprayer in the kitchen, so I will bathe him there. I don't have a puppy hairdryer so will use my own on a warm setting it is not to warm so should work fine for him. That is so funny you use argon oil. I use it on my own hair so I guess Ollie and I will share (haha). I like how you do the face first and get the touchy part out of the way, that makes perfect sense to me, I will do that. His body should be much easier to do once I get his face done and that would be the area he would most likely wriggle and nip with. That is the case with the grooming now, although he is getting much, much better. Every time he lets me get a stroke of the comb through I praise him and he is starting to get it. The body isn't to much of a problem, he would let me comb his belly for an eternity, but the face is the hardest. Thanks again for all the great suggestions. Will give it a try, wish me luck.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Pucks104's post is a great tutorial on bathing. She did a great job explaining each step. The only thing I can add to it is to be sure and use a bath mat or something similar at the bottom of the sink to prevent slipping. Slipping and sliding in the sink could be frightening for him. Also, I don't comb or brush through when he is wet but begin the process as his hair is being dried, as my groomer told me never to brush or comb wet hair. The other thing that I do differently than most of the forum members is to use a brush on Tyler first when grooming, followed by the comb which then tells me if there are any mats that I have missed. Whatever works for you and keeps your little guy clean and mat free is what you should do. BTW, Warren London's hydrating butter is a great leave-in conditioner as Puck104 mentioned and smells good too. Good luck on your first bath.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks Mary for mentioning the mat. I tried to think through how I do the whole bath but the mat in the sink was so much a part of things it escaped consciousness.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Wonderful advice from Pucks 104. I would add, if you want to use the bathtub, use a small plastic tub that will fit your puppy. It's easier to bathe in than a large bathtub. I purchased an attachment sprayer for my bathtub. Someone on the forum has pictures of the setup. Also the mat is great advice from Mary. I would also purchase some absorbent towels. I got mine from 1800petsupplies.com. They're orange color and super absorbent. I bought two. One for wrapping over Maggie when I finish bathing. Then I switch to another to finish absorbing more water. She stands on a micro towel while I dry her. I too, use a pin brush to dry Maggie. I later use a comb to check for any mats. 
Have fun with the bath. Lots of praise and a treat afterwards. 
Jeanne and Maggie


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Pucks104 said:


> Thanks Mary for mentioning the mat. I tried to think through how I do the whole bath but the mat in the sink was so much a part of things it escaped consciousness.


One other thing that I do to keep the diluted shampoo and conditioner warm in addition to using warm water to mix them is to put the filled squeeze bottles in a pan with very warm, if not hot, water to keep them warm during the procedure. The pan is right beside me on the counter.

Ditto on those cotton balls!!! Don't know how anyone gets those to stay in after one shake of the head.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes, definitely keep shampoo and conditioner warm. Great catch Mary. I can't use the cotton balls either. But I do use 1/2 cotton ball in each ear during drying. Maggie likes the process much better. Toward the end, she does shake them out though. 
I'm going to try some of the Warren London's leave in conditioner. Just finished reading about it. Sounds like a great product. 
Best advice is have everything ready ahead of time. Once you start the bathing process, you can't walk away to get something. Let us know how Oliver did on his first bath. 
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

I found the bathing tub in the bathtub picture. It's Rory. A good set up, too. If you use a hand dryer, I would look for one with a cool setting. Best not to use the warm and hot. I think Rory's dad used a pet dryer. Andis?? I can't remember. Anyway, enjoy reading and looking at the pictures. 
Jeanne & Maggie

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=72546&highlight=bathing


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Celesthav said:


> I found the bathing tub in the bathtub picture. It's Rory. A good set up, too. If you use a hand dryer, I would look for one with a cool setting. Best not to use the warm and hot. I think Rory's dad used a pet dryer. Andis?? I can't remember. Anyway, enjoy reading and looking at the pictures.
> Jeanne & Maggie
> 
> http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=72546&highlight=bathing


Hi there, did you got my message? trying to hi to the Havanese friends around area.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Carmenchanwong said:


> Hi there, did you got my message? trying to hi to the Havanese friends around area.


Hi,
No, I haven't received it. No new messages on my 'private message' or 'public message' page. Sorry.
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Thank you so much everyone for your wonderful advice. I gave Ollie his bath this afternoon and using your techniques and tricks of the trade got through it very quickly to my surprise and both Ollie and I came out of it relatively unscathed. Lol. Have attached the pictures of the new and improved Ollie. Post bath. Just a note. After his bath he was full of vim and vigor or should I say more than the usual vim and vigor as if he felt so good he just had to give er. It was so funny. The whole family was trying to keep up with him all night.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Celesthav said:


> Hi,
> No, I haven't received it. No new messages on my 'private message' or 'public message' page. Sorry.
> Jeanne & Maggie


Oops, I probably sent it to wrong person. Just being so excited to see some havenese pup close to the area.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Thank you so much everyone for your wonderful advice. I gave Ollie his bath this afternoon and using your techniques and tricks of the trade got through it very quickly to my surprise and both Ollie and I came out of it relatively unscathed. Lol. Have attached the pictures of the new and improved Ollie. Post bath. Just a note. After his bath he was full of vim and vigor or should I say more than the usual vim and vigor as if he felt so good he just had to give er. It was so funny. The whole family was trying to keep up with him all night.


OMG, Ollie and Prince look so alike.....


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Ollie looks great!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Glad the bath went well. Bath regularly while Ollie is a pup so that he gets very familiar with the routine. It may never be his favorite activity but these little Havs must be groomed regularly so they need to learn while young what the expectations are. Ollie is a cutie!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Congratulations. He looks beautiful. FYI, Havs love to RLH after a bath. Don't know what gets them so energized after being bathed, but something does!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Thanks guys, you were all a big help. You are so right, Ollie and Prince could be brothers. The RLH was definitely in full throttle after the bath, you are so right on that one, not that it takes much to get that activity started, he could play that game all day long. I have to admit though I really get a kick out of it. He looks so happy when he does it. Makes me laugh.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Charlie always does a 5 min RLH after a bath. I think it's to release all the tension - he's really good at bath time and doesn't make any sort of a fuss. However I know given a choice he'd rather be almost anywhere else.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Pucks I agree and fully intend to bath regularly. I groom him everyday and it is amazing how much better he is now compared to the first time I tried it. He is even laying down on each side for me and laying on his back because he loves his belly area and chest being combed. They adapt so well these little guys with patience and praise and love. It takes you far.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Carmenchanwong said:


> Oops, I probably sent it to wrong person. Just being so excited to see some havenese pup close to the area.


I didn't know you are close by. Send me a PM and let me know. I'm bad about sending a note to the wrong person too. 
Jeanne


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Ollie's so fluffy and cute. Great going with the bath. I still haven't taught Maggie to rest on a neck pillow while brushing her. We might work on that this week after her bath. 
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Thanks so much Celesthav. I haven't tried a neck pillow, that sounds like a great idea. How old is Maggie, can you post me a pic, she looks so cute in your avatar. Love the name Maggie, that's Ollie's mum's name too. His real biological mum, not me. Lol.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Celesthav said:


> I didn't know you are close by. Send me a PM and let me know. I'm bad about sending a note to the wrong person too.
> Jeanne


please check your message box


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Thanks so much Celesthav. I haven't tried a neck pillow, that sounds like a great idea. How old is Maggie, can you post me a pic, she looks so cute in your avatar. Love the name Maggie, that's Ollie's mum's name too. His real biological mum, not me. Lol.


Thank you for the sweet comments. Maggie just turned 1 over the weekend. The avatar picture was when she was 11 or 12 weeks old. I put her on our staircase and she didn't know what to do and just laid down. I had to snap a picture. 
Here's a recent picture of Maggie taken in May. Her long fur! She looks a lot like her fur dad, Posh of Starborn Havanese.
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

She's beautiful and does look like the pictures I've seen of Posh. Looks like the same markings and all.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh my gosh Maggie is gorgeous. I love her long coat it looks so beautiful.. I can't wait till Ollie is old enough to sport those long luscious locks. You should be very proud. What a sweetie.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Mary,
Thank you, so sweet. Maggie's a dream come true with her sweetness and fun runs. 
I went to the Langley Kennel Club Dog Show in May and met a lady with a Hav that looked just like your Tyler and Pam's Twinkle, same coloring/markings. I commented to the owner, named Joan?, about how beautiful her Hav is and how he or she looks so much like Tyler and Twinkle. She said her Hav is related to Twinkle. I assume Tyler too but she didn't know. She did comment her Hav is a direct decendant of the original Cuban Hav brought to USA. Wish I would have gotten her name and taken a picture. 
I posted a picture of Maggie's new cut over at Deacon Blue's, Gary and Rory's, grooming topic. 
Thanks again for the sweet comments. 
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Oh my gosh Maggie is gorgeous. I love her long coat it looks so beautiful.. I can't wait till Ollie is old enough to sport those long luscious locks. You should be very proud. What a sweetie.


Thank you! We did have her cut later in May. She was blowing coat and I could tell she was dreading my combing out several times a day instead of enjoying our time before blowing coat. We had her groomed and cut 2" short on her body. I posted a picture over at Deacon Blue's (Rory's) grooming post. 
For what it's worth, even cut shorter, I still have to comb several times a day and to the skin to stop the mats from forming until she blows the puppy coat. I don't know if it makes it easier to cut short or not. She sure seems to run faster and harder! Such a fun little girl to have in our lives. 
Enjoy puppy hood! Ollie's a sweetie. I love the name!
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Hi Celesthav, went to the site to see Maggies cut after you had written you posted a photo. I laughed when you talked about her bullseye. I still think she is cute as can be and like you say hair grows back. I don't understand what it is with groomers or hairdressers for that matter. I think when they get scissors in their hands they can't help themselves. Lol. I have had enough bad haircuts myself to attest to that. Anyway as I said she is still as cute as a button.


----------



## LaylaLove (Jun 1, 2014)

When should I begin grooming Layla? She's 4.5 months old and I love her hair. We've been practicing with the brush 3-4 times each week and I want to make sure she's comfortable this summer!

-New Momma, LaylaLove


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

By grooming do you mean getting her cut? Grooming, which I take to mean combing, bathing, brushing, nails, ears, teeth and of course clipping. I have never had a dog that I have clipped so I cannot answer that part, but the other grooming should begin immediately upon getting your puppy. Just little 5 minute sessions at first worked with Ollie and he thought the comb was a toy, hardly got to use it. He now is really good and I comb him out everyday, wipe his face, ears and boy parts everyday. It will be well your patience.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

If you plan on taking Layla to a groomer you should bring her soon. She needs to get used to it. The first time might just be for a bath, nail trim and sanitary trim. If you are going to do the grooming yourself she needs to get used to you handling her in different ways too. Easier to start this when they are younger than waiting too long.


----------



## bigbadboss101 (Mar 29, 2014)

I tried to cut my girl's nail yesteday and she resisted. I was careful and tried to push the nails out before I clip and she made a big yelp. I didn't continue after that.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

bigbadboss101 said:


> I tried to cut my girl's nail yesteday and she resisted. I was careful and tried to push the nails out before I clip and she made a big yelp. I didn't continue after that.


I cut Prince nails yesterday too, and I rewarded him after finished fronts leg, and take a 5 mins break and finished the back, of course, rewarded again..... 
I'm waiting for my clipper and will see what's gonna happen when I do his paw pads.


----------



## LaylaLove (Jun 1, 2014)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> By grooming do you mean getting her cut? Grooming, which I take to mean combing, bathing, brushing, nails, ears, teeth and of course clipping. I have never had a dog that I have clipped so I cannot answer that part, but the other grooming should begin immediately upon getting your puppy. Just little 5 minute sessions at first worked with Ollie and he thought the comb was a toy, hardly got to use it. He now is really good and I comb him out everyday, wipe his face, ears and boy parts everyday. It will be well your patience.


I was thinking about getting her cut. I brush her almost everyday for about 3 mins just to get her used to it, but I don't know when would be a good time to get her trimmed for summer. Also, I just love her hair so much and I don't necessarily want it to be much shorter.

Thanks for all the replies and advice!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Nothing says you have to trim the coat for summer. Their coat acts as insulation from the heat ( don't forget they were from Cuban decendants ). If you like the long coat, let it be, she will not be any hotter from leaving her in full coat.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I totally agree with Ollie's Mom. Their coat is used for insulation in the summer from the sun, as well as in the winter from the cold. I think we feel that they will be cooler with a short coat. It is a matter of preference as to whether you like the full coat or the puppy cut and whether you want to and have the time to maintain the longer coat. Tyler has had both looks and I like each for different reasons. In the puppy cut he looks much younger, thus the name "puppy cut", I guess, and with the full coat, he looks like an older distinguished gentleman which he is at this point in his life.

Just go with whatever you think you'll like and be happy with. Good luck with your decision.


----------

